# Aliasname funktioniert leider nicht!



## Nohh (17. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich bin noch ein Anfänger auf dem Gebiet des Netzwerkes und ich habe mir heute einen Server vorgenommen und Windows Server 2008 64 Bit Standart installiert. Dem PC als erstes seine externe Netzwerkkarte deaktiviert und dann die interne Server IP festgelegt. Dann unter Serverrollen DHCP und DNS-Server Konfiguriert und installiert.

Dann den DomainController-Wizard gestartet und installiert mit allem wichtigen.

Alles richtig vergeben usw... .

Als nächsten Schritt hatte ich den DHCP Server zum laufen gebracht einen Zeiger hinzugefügt usw... also da brauch man keine Angst haben das da etwas schief gelaufen ist.

Mein eigentliches Problem ist das ich im DNS-Bereich nun noch einen Aliasnamen benötige, damit mein DNS läuft^^ und ich dieses über LookUp testen kann.

Ich gebe also wie folgt den korekten Rechnernamen ein und mir wird folgende Fehlermeldung um den Kopf geworfen:


```
:::::DNS:::::
Es kann kein neuer Eintrag erstellt werden.
Ein Aliaseintrag (CNAME) kann nicht zu dem DNS-Name hinzugefügt werden.
 Der DNS-Name enthält Einträge, die mit dem CName-Eintrag nicht kompatibel sind.
```

Wie ich schon sagte bin ich noch ein Anfänger und es würde mich schwer wundern, wenn es dazu keine Lösung gebe.
Ich habe bereits die Windows-Hilfe sowie im Internet nach Hilfen gesucht, dennoch nichts direkt zu so etwas einfachem gefunden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand hier auf die Sprünge helfen könnte

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nohh


----------



## kalle123456 (17. September 2008)

Hallo,

der Alias sollte schon eine FQDN sein, z.B. meinedomain.local

Gruss


----------



## Nohh (18. September 2008)

hi,
danke für die antwort
aber recht verstehen tu ich das nicht.

also ich habe eine domain eingericht names: TestDomain.de
der rechner heißt: Xyon

also im enteffekt: TestDomain.de.local



oder lieg ich da falsch

gruß
nohh


----------



## kalle123456 (18. September 2008)

Ja und nein. Tetsdomain.de gibt es wirklich, deswegen nimmt man als Topleveldomain nicht .de sondern .local.

Gruss


----------

